# New to spoons- what’s your favorite diver or way to get them down?



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

For someone new to spoons like me the options for getting the bait down almost seem endless- Jets, tadpoles, in-lines, tru trips, trip-z, snap weight, mini disk, dipsy divers, downriggers etc...

All seem to have some negatives and positives- floating vs sinking, release vs non, directional vs non, hard pulling vs easy etc...

What method(s) would you guys suggest starting with for someone new to spoons? I fish solo a lot if it matters. Thanks for any advice


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

detroit_fan said:


> For someone new to spoons like me the options for getting the bait down almost seem endless- Jets, tadpoles, in-lines, tru trips, trip-z, snap weight, mini disk, dipsy divers, downriggers etc...
> 
> All seem to have some negatives and positives- floating vs sinking, release vs non, directional vs non, hard pulling vs easy etc...
> 
> What method(s) would you guys suggest starting with for someone new to spoons? I fish solo a lot if it matters. Thanks for any advice


What body of water and targeting what fish?


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

Skinner 2 said:


> What body of water and targeting what fish?


Lake Erie walleye, I fish out of bolles harbor.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Personally then I would get 2 jet 20s and 2 number 0 dipseys..

Then you can decide how to run the three rods... I would start dipsey each side jet down the middle. If you go with another person dipseys off the side and jets off the corners... you can always run the jet when alone off the corners and move to opposite corner to.land the fish

Oh. I put releases on all my jets. They are much easier to retrive. That said the Walker trip ez may be good for you.


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

Thank you very much. I’m heading to Jann’s tomorrow to grab some, excited to try them out. I appreciate the advice


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Check your messages


----------



## detroit_fan (May 7, 2014)

Skinner 2 said:


> Check your messages


Thank you


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

This 


Skinner 2 said:


> View attachment 550157
> Personally then I would get 2 jet 20s and 2 number 0 dipseys..
> 
> Then you can decide how to run the three rods... I would start dipsey each side jet down the middle. If you go with another person dipseys off the side and jets off the corners... you can always run the jet when alone off the corners and move to opposite corner to.land the fish
> ...


answers a few of my questions too. How about for Saginaw bay, charity, tawas, Oscoda?


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Grinnell said:


> This
> 
> answers a few of my questions too. How about for Saginaw bay, charity, tawas, Oscoda?


Same. How deep of water and what depth you targeting. Central basin erie in 70 fow I run #0 dipseys for walleye and steelhead. If Im going deep the corner rods are set at 0 and the outer rods may be set 1.5 or 2.0. 

For the last 12 -15 years or more this is my main lake method. Even with 3 or 4 people rare I run more than 4 rods.

Salmon well I use downriggers too.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Well- best childhood buddy just got 24 center console. Not equipped yet. We winged it out of tawas and did pretty well just longlining and using inline weights/ spinners. Never fished a jet nor have I fished a Dipsey. We have a potential to run 5 rods comfortably. I think less is more until we become familiar with all the nuances. We fished 65-70. Top 20 feet of water produced. Was thinking a couple of 5 color couple dipseys couple jets. Gets expensive. Don’t know what to get first. Wanna get steel and walleye but enjoy the possibility of Atlantics and lakers. And Kings


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I have been running Tripz for years now. I like the release om them.


----------



## wajski (Sep 16, 2011)

Dreamweaver deep diver instead of dipsy (cheaper/works as good) tru trip 40


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Yeah- the dream weaver divers are cheaper and trip better than dipseys imho. Come right to the surface once tripped.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I’m with Skinner

jets and 0 size Dipsys

although 3 color leadcore is tough to beat and easy


----------



## william thompson (Aug 8, 2016)

detroit_fan said:


> For someone new to spoons like me the options for getting the bait down almost seem endless- Jets, tadpoles, in-lines, tru trips, trip-z, snap weight, mini disk, dipsy divers, downriggers etc...
> 
> All seem to have some negatives and positives- floating vs sinking, release vs non, directional vs non, hard pulling vs easy etc...
> 
> What method(s) would you guys suggest starting with for someone new to spoons? I fish solo a lot if it matters. Thanks for any advice


I have fished Sag Bay for the last 7 years. 2020 i said no more crawlers and i spent the open wster season ising cranks and spoons. That said i caught fewer fish but still caught my fair share. I use 10lb mono with offshore #tadpoles. About a 7-9' leader off the tadpole to the spoon. Worked well. My boat was docked next to 2 charter captains and they use #3 tadpoles with spoons and do well. 

#2 Pros- ease of use, dont pull very hard, release every time you hook up.

Cons- ocassional release for little or no reason, fishing deeper requires a ton of line out.

I would consider switching to #3s.

Good luck.


----------

